# Western Pleasure & Open Road Hack



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey, so in a few weeks I am entering a small local show. I want to enter as many classes as I can for the fun of it. The only classes I have some questions about are Western Pleasure and Open Road Hack, because I am not as familiar with them. I am not overly worried because I know the class sizes will be very small. Probably only like 5 max in the road hack and maybe a few more in the WP class.
Western Pleasure:
Any general tips? I have the western jog down, working in my lope. How do most of you go from your usual lope/canter to a show ring ready WP lope?
Does it matter which hand I ride with? Dark jeans, a show shirt, black cowboy boots and a helmet, is this ok to wear? I just need any and all your tips!  basically, just keep him slower, more collected and calm?

Road Hack: what is the definition of a hand gallop and strong trot? I basically know what a hand gallop is but is a strong trot just like an extended trot? Does my horse need to be braided? Any other tips?

Also, since it is a small show and I can't braid well yet, lol, do you think it is fine to leave his mane natural for hunter under saddle, equin and road hack?
Thanks


----------



## EquineCookies (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know about the WP but road hack is a favourite class of mine! A hand gallop is like an extension of the canter. It's faster than an extended canter but not a full-out gallop. A strong trot (may be called a road trot) isn't quite an extended trot, but more than a working trot. If it's just a small show you'll probably be OK without braids but I'd ask the show manager just in case.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Get black jeans for WP and MAKE sure theyre long enough when you're in the saddle.Make sure you have a curb strap on your bridle.
Braid your hair if you can't tuck it under your helmet.
Hold your reins with your left hand, it's traditional.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

You don't need black jeans. Dark wash are fine and then you'll get more use out of them.


----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

Happy to say I got 1st in Western Pleasure (out of 7) and 2nd in Road Hack! yay  I was disappointed they didn't call for hand gallop or strong trot, I practiced it with my instructor and was looking forward to it, lol


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what breeds were at the show? Was it an open show?


----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

Open show, however the majority of the horses were quarter horses.


----------

